# Top Gear tonight!



## Sian

Hey guys top gears on tonight at 8pm ! 

Look out for me as i went to the studios this week! I was wearing a black coat and bright pink scarf :thumb: got to see Matt le Blanc (joey from friends) who was the star in the car ... real great day out! 

Enjoy


----------



## Derbyshire-stig

who was the star in the car :tumbleweed:


----------



## North east Car Care

Lucky Bugger :thumb::thumb:


----------



## R7KY D

Derbyshire-stig said:


> who was the star in the car :tumbleweed:


Dunno but she said Matt Le Blanc was in the audience , I assume he was in the audience right ? :tumbleweed: he couldn't possibly be a star....was he ....could he....aww that's so cheap bbc


----------



## Sian

R7KY D said:


> Dunno but she said Matt Le Blanc was in the audience , I assume he was in the audience right ? :tumbleweed: he couldn't possibly be a star....was he ....could he....aww that's so cheap bbc


I think you may want to watch because he made a good mark on the board


----------



## bigslippy

I'll just watch to do the " where's Sian "


----------



## tmitch45

Isn't this the episode where hammond does NASCAR?


----------



## Sian

it is in deed the nascar one ... yeh look out for me i dont think they got me but we will see im standing next to the score board for the interview


----------



## Kriminal

Sian said:


> I think you may want to watch because *he made a good mark on the board*


Ugh, that's disgusting!...was he exited about something?


----------



## Multipla Mick

Matt le Blanc did rather well didn't he, not bad for a Joey. But as they say, the slowest looking, tidiest and least dramatic drives are the quickest.

Good piece on NASCAR I thought, couldn't give a monkey's wotsit as to what is better, F1 or NASCAR, they both have their place, but given the choice of free tickets to Silverstone or a big oval, I'd take the oval I think.

Interesting piece on China as well, they were due to start selling in Europe a couple of years back (They being the Warphukdat car company or similar makes) but as far as I know it never happened, mainly due to some truly catastrophic crash test results, and crappy build quality generally. So the invasion hasn't properly started yet, although I could be wrong, and I'm not sure what the Rovers currently coming out of Longbridge count as. In by the back door possibly. 

Altogether, I enjoyed almost every minute of TG tonight, the exception being the SIARPC. Fastest or not, it's not my cup of tea, so I usually acquire one at that point. Otherwise, a thoroughly good episode again :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball

the china bit was a tad scary eh... :lol:

did laugh at him standing with all the fake gear, in front of the fake Starbucks....

and BMW losing their copyright legal battle... hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 

Sorry Sian, never seen you 

:thumb:


----------



## Mark Chandler

Some scary crash tests on Chinese clones on you tube, they copy the panels outside but ignore the internal bracing etc, not clones of the real thing, something much more dangerous unfortunately.

Why make a car then have to change the engine to meet euro emission standards, very inconsiderate on the rest of the world.


----------



## Derekh929

Usually love TG but thought it was very boring tonight to be honest apart from nascar bit was ok, think the star in car has had it's day for me anyway


----------



## Multipla Mick

One thing about seeing all that smog in China, and hearing about the rapidly rising car production and ownership - those billions of pounds Gordon Brown gave to China for green reasons a couple of years back, to help them reduce their carbon footprint or whatever. That was money well spent wasn't it eh? Good one Gordo, bet you're feeling so proud now. You can always rely on a politician, especially a supposed financial whizz like Winky Brown who was an ex Chancellor, to spend our money in as wasteful and plainly stupid manner possible.


----------



## Multipla Mick

Mark Chandler said:


> Some scary crash tests on Chinese clones on you tube, they copy the panels outside but ignore the internal bracing etc, not clones of the real thing, something much more dangerous unfortunately.
> 
> Why make a car then have to change the engine to meet euro emission standards, very inconsiderate on the rest of the world.


Very scary, and they highlight how the Chinese either don't understand fully why things are as they are, or they simply try and get away with the crappiest, cheapest solution possible and hope no one notices. I'm thinking particularly of airbags, which in most Chinese cars were little bigger than a Tesco carrier bag but were far less use.

Proper death traps some of those cars though, real mincing machines the way they fold up in an accident.


----------



## Deano

loved it! and the last one. they seem to have turned down the scripted messing about and turned up the actual car/driving content but kept the humour and chemistry. Long may it continue i say.


----------



## Laurie.J.M

This is why Chinese cars have never been sold in Europe :doublesho, makes a Fiat Scitiento or a Metro look comparatively safe.

The new MG is practically the same as one of the cars they tested in the piece (James' one) so that will be the first Chinese car to make it to Europe, I saw one on the motorway recently and it looks like something from about 10 years ago.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Deano said:


> loved it! and the last one. they seem to have turned down the scripted messing about and turned up the actual car/driving content but kept the humour and chemistry. Long may it continue i say.


TG has really improved, been a good few shows.


----------



## Deano

Laurie.J.M said:


> This is why Chinese cars have never been sold in Europe :doublesho, makes a Fiat Scitiento or a Metro look comparatively safe.
> 
> The new MG is practically the same as one of the cars they tested in the piece (James' one) so that will be the first Chinese car to make it to Europe, I saw one on the motorway recently and it looks like something from about 10 years ago.


that's in real time as well! :lol: Look at that floorpan bend! :doublesho


----------



## Ross

I enjoyed it.I did laugh at the Chinese Stig:lol: I can see the complaints coming in thick and fast.


----------



## hotwaxxx

The first two episodes have been brilliant. Long may it continue in this fashion.:thumb:


----------



## Laurie.J.M

They seem to have found a formula that works really well these last two series, bit of silliness and bickering but interlaced with interesting features and track test that are always brilliantly shot.


----------



## VIPER

I enjoyed it as well. I think they've clearly read and responded to the forum wide criticism of late (I'm talking across the board, not on just here of course), and made a real effort with this series to get back some of what made the show a success in the first place. 

I do agree that the 'Star in a reasonably priced car' has had its day, and anyone who was interesting or had even a few drops of 98RON coursing through their veins has already been on and done it.


----------



## Kriminal

I want £200k to chuck away.....I loved the Merc.

Sian, I 'may' have seen you. Either that, or the scarf is a common item...lol You were just tucked in behind the board whilst they were talking, fairly early in the program.....if it WAS you, you have blonde hair, fairly long; some might say, "curly", whilst others will describe it as "wavy".

If it wasn't you, I apologise for stalking. If it was you, I'll deny ever typing the above if you are being stalked, unless I get some kudos points for spotting you :thumb:


----------



## Gruffs

VIPER said:


> I do agree that the 'Star in a reasonably priced car' has had its day, and anyone who was interesting or had even a few drops of 98RON coursing through their veins has already been on and done it.


Yet i had no idea Matt Le Blanc was a petrol head and could drive a car changing gear with the 'wrong' hand faster than anyone else.

I wish the questions were a bit more cutting TBH but then, no one would go on there.

Anyway, they have to have something to cut for the ad breaks on Dave


----------



## alfajim

top gear in back to back; good episodes shocker. long may it continue.


----------



## Tricky Red

I think I'm in the minority, but I thought it was a bit back to the scripted cr*p. I liked the Hammond bit, dozed off during SIARPC and wanted to kick Chinese Stig in the balls.


----------



## Laurie.J.M

Kriminal said:


> I want £200k to chuck away.....I loved the Merc.
> 
> Sian, I 'may' have seen you. Either that, or the scarf is a common item...lol You were just tucked in behind the board whilst they were talking, fairly early in the program.....if it WAS you, you have blonde hair, fairly long; some might say, "curly", whilst others will describe it as "wavy".
> 
> If it wasn't you, I apologise for stalking. If it was you, I'll deny ever typing the above if you are being stalked, unless I get some kudos points for spotting you :thumb:


I think I've spotted Sian. Are you the person wearing a pink scarf who is briefly visible behind Richard Hammond whilst they're talking just after the SLS test? I'm not stalking I just want the kudos points :thumb:.


----------



## Laurie.J.M

I think they need to drop the SIARPC unless they can start getting the really good guests like they had a few seasons ago. Although that was during the time between Jonathan Ross leaving and Graham Norton taking on the Friday night chat show slot so I can't see Top Gear consistently getting the A-Listers any more unless said celebs are really desperate to go and drive a brown Kia round an airfield in Surrey.


----------



## tmitch45

I think its the Top Gear with the new focus st tonight!


----------



## adlem

tmitch45 said:


> I think its the Top Gear with the new focus st tonight!


Unfortunately it was a Titanium X that 'looked' like an ST - did you see what they did to it!?


----------



## tmitch45

I did see some pics but thought it was the new st and they were going to talk about it! Been looking forward to this episode for ages:wall:


----------



## adlem

tmitch45 said:


> I did see some pics but thought it was the new st and they were going to talk about it! Been looking forward to this episode for ages:wall:


I think it's a pre-production model possibly, a Ford ETIS check on the reg states it's a titanium x


----------



## Multipla Mick

Well that was a right load of pony if you ask me. May's bit on the Corsa and Panda was ok, as was the news. The rest was just tedious and very poor.


----------



## The Cueball

Multipla Mick said:


> Well that was a right load of pony if you ask me. May's bit on the Corsa and Panda was ok, as was the news. The rest was just tedious and very poor.


+1

dunno if it was just so bad compared to the first couple, but it was complete s*** tonight IMO

:thumb:


----------



## jay_bmw

I just thought it was awful they smashed up two nice cars


----------



## Naddy37

Well, that's an hour of my life I won't get back.


----------



## eddie bullit

Last week was great..this week's not so.


----------



## adlem

I agree, this week's was a blot on the so far, so good series. Went back to it's old, disappointing self this week. And I'm shocked I'm saying this but Clarkson had the better ideas :doublesho


----------



## tmitch45

It was a waste of an hour


----------



## Whitey172

Really going off top gear quickly at the mo, tonights was the worst yet


----------



## apmaman

Pretty poor and im a Top Gear defender when it comes to forums haha. 

The Corsa/Panda bit was good, but I was expecting a hot hatch shoot out tbh. Corsa, Clio and Polo Gti perhaps. 

Clarkson was actually really good at the film making scenes. He did try to keep it realistic while hammond just annoys the crap out of me. He's not funny in any sense of the word. The way he tries, and I say tries, more like forces the poor comedy over is cringe worthy. 

Pretty pants episode mostly due to hammond but hopefully next weeks good!


----------



## Derekh929

They said it will start losing viewers in the next few years unless they change it i have gone to the live shows and watched for years but they have nothing new now and the star in the car is had it for me starting to get bored of it and i used to laugh all the way through i think they are cutting back the budget on the show


----------



## Bero

The lest 2 or 3 series have been pretty disappointing....but this one's been a lot better.

10minutes on a 85hp panda?! Too long on a pimped Corsa.....rubbish star in C apostrophe d. And ages on a staged / scripted talk around the car chase. Hhmmmm!


----------



## jimmy669966

Yeah i was disappointed in the amount of time dedicated to a chav'd up Corsa and a Fiat Panda.

I am bored to tears with the Star in the reasonably priced car, i normally make a cuppa or fast forward through it if i recorded it.

However that said even the bad episodes are still better than 99% of the other stuff on TV.


----------



## id_doug

The whole car chase thing tonight was crap. It was so predictable that they were going to mess it up and make a hash of it. It was like some of the old set up bits from previous series.

First two episodes, good. This one not so. Hopefully next weeks will be back on form.

Never thought I would say this but getting a little tired of this format. It's getting very lazy and repetitive.


----------



## randomgary

the corsa review was such a let down! here we had a 1.6 hot hatch faster than its own class, faster than the class above (both astra and focus by 2 seconds) and only 2 seconds slower than the 300bhp focus RS. but nope! it dosnt go over speed bumps!

horrendous!


----------



## Phil H

I'm a big top gear fan and will always watch it. Last nights wasnt the best but as said its way better than any other ****e on tv. 
I agree that i'f i'm not arsed with the person on star in reas. priced car then i'll go get another beer or somthing!
I do also find Hammond annoying at times when acting to be stupid, if he was like that normally and all the time then it wouldnt be as bad but the acting stoopid just backfires a little.

Ray Winstone was the funiest! how he kept a straight face in some parts lol


----------



## trv8

Ray Winstone should be on every week, and that film director fella was great giving Clarson a bit of 'what-for' :lol:


----------



## Derbyshire-stig

Ray Winston and Drew B were great, the emotion they managed to get on the flying scene lol
I will continue to watch a light entertainment programme that is about cars,

all the haters should write in with some new ideas if it`s that easy, It must be hard to be original for so long.


----------



## Pezza4u

Derbyshire-stig said:


> Ray Winston and Drew B were great, the emotion they managed to get on the flying scene lol
> I will continue to watch a light entertainment programme that is about cars,
> 
> all the haters should write in with some new ideas if it`s that easy, It must be hard to be original for so long.


I agree, it's an entertainment show, people need to stop moaning and enjoy it for what it is! Why do people keep watching it if all they're going to do is moan afterwards, go watch dancing on ice instead :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox

Got bored once they started on the stunt bit & turned it off :lol:


----------



## The Cueball

Why can't people give honest reviews about something they like, instead of being branded moaners or haters?!?!?!?

If something is getting worse in your life, do you say nothing and let it happen, or stand up and say I don't like this... 

The show had lost it's way last season, it started with a couple of good episodes this time around, but last night was just shockingly bad.

That is the truth, simple as that, and it's not hating, or moaning, it's giving an opinion on the state of a much watched program.

If you have a look on their FB page, most comments are saying the same thing...

It's not hating, or moaning, it's saying that they are slipping and need to get their act together and try harder for their fans... if you want to accept s**t, then that is up to you, but some people prefer to discuss problems like grown ups and not sit and watch rubbish like little lambs...

FYI, I did turn off, for the first time in a long while, I decided that the ironing was a better option...

:thumb:


----------



## R7KY D

It was ok I guess , There's plenty worse programmes that my licence fee is being wasted on


----------



## johanr77

The Cueball said:


> Why can't people give honest reviews about something they like, instead of being branded moaners or haters?!?!?!?
> 
> If something is getting worse in your life, do you say nothing and let it happen, or stand up and say I don't like this...
> 
> The show had lost it's way last season, it started with a couple of good episodes this time around, but last night was just shockingly bad.


After the first couple of shows I had high hopes the scripted jokes would get binned but the second Hammond started last night with his crap it just ruined it. I'm sure Andy Wilman does get to see at least some of the feedback so he must know this kind of stuff is getting seen for what it is, badly scripted humour. It's so obvious now that anyone could say five minutes before hand what is going to happen. It's a real shame they can't come away from that side of the show and do something entertaining which isn't forced to be a joke. The china bit the week before was good, as was the supercars trip and I have no doubt they could have done a better Sweeney stunt film without any involvement from Hammond, Jeremy did a good job on the film on his own.

I totally agree that when fans see something isn't right or isn't working then for the love of god speak up, why should a show get progressively worse until it gets cancelled if the alternative is an overhaul every few years.


----------



## Tricky Red

I thought the first was good, I enjoyed it. I slated the 2nd when plenty of others thought it ok, but last night's.... well, less said the better really. Staged, contrived cr*p of the highest order. Hammond is a turd really, adds nothing to the show at all. Clarkson was the best of the three last night to be fair. 

They should strip it back to half and hour of motoring entertainment. Real world tests and no staged antics. It's gone too far now.


----------



## tmitch45

I agree we all pay our licence fee we are all petrol heads so we tune in to watch a program about cars. If the program presented to us is rubbish we have a right to express our opinions about this. Equally as with the first programs they were good and therefore people gave mostly positive comments.

Yes it is an entertainment program but it does tend to get a little mixed up as it still tries to review some cars although these tend to be £35,000+ cars that the average viewer would not be buying. Last nights review of the Corsa VXR could not be classed as any form of review in my book at all. May told us its fast, I could have worked that out, it handles well on the track and the ride is too hard on the road. Well if you do drive over speed bumps without slowing down or aim for pot holes what do you expect? Also the type of person buying this or any hot hatch won't be massivily bothered about a firm ride as for a decent hothatch thats a given. Apart from that he didn't really tell us anything else did he??

Last nights was the worst I've seen this series and is best summed up by a quote from another on here:-

"1car review, 1actor I don't know and 2 idiots acting like twats.

I wont be watching next week"


----------



## id_doug

Derbyshire-stig said:


> all the haters should write in with some new ideas if it`s that easy, It must be hard to be original for so long.


There in lies the problem though. We arent haters as such, we are disappointed fans of the show. You say it's hard to be original for so long. Well that's the main problem, it is no longer original. They keep rechurring the same type of scenarios over and over again with a slight twist on it.

I think 99.9% of people on here would agree the first two episodes were really good. This one was back to what's been produced in the last couple of years. It's no good when they start a feature and you can predict what is going to happen before it does.

I would love to see it just cut some of last nights "stunt" episode out. I really hope they also don't do the buy a car £1000 and see who can do a load of pointless challenges which they will fail and basically wreck the cars. Been done to death now.

Stepping of the soap box now


----------



## Ross

There doing it again,start with two great episodes and fill the last 4 with crap like last night.


----------



## The Cueball

I think there are 2 main issues for top gear:

1) the presenters are getting a bigger ego every week... and they are now getting to that age where they are getting fatter and louder (JC), or trying hard to be young and silly (Hamster) or just not knowing what to do (May)

2) There is only so much you can do with cars... so it's going to get boring and they have to repeat things, as that is all they can do...

Yes, they can change cars, locations, etc... but at the end of the day it will always be the same...

The star thing is rubbish, and let's be honest, I don't think anyone wants "proper" reviews of "proper" cars....

So it does leave them with very little to work with.... rock and a hard place it seems....

:thumb:


----------



## Ross

Hammond needs a 8 wheel tipper to carry his ego......


----------



## kev a

The problem for me is, when they want to they can make some cracking telly.
The Senna bit last year and the disabled ex army guys rallying was epic. Even last nights chase section wouldnt have been too bad if it wasnt for all the scripted rubbish. Perhaps selling the episodes over seas makes them so much money their not too bothered about what the UK viewers think.
And the SIARPC bit just bores me, perhaps they should have a couple of celebs on each week and get them to race each other.


----------



## tmitch45

I agree mostly CueBall but this leaves a huge gap in the market for a propper TV program for petrolheads about cars. Fifth gear could potentially fill the gap but again they don't seem to have a clue or any ideas. Also with 30mins per program thats actually 20-25 mins of content taking out the adverts and constant recaping they do. There is a place to a decent motoring/petrolheads program and there are literally hundreds of topics they could cover. Just look at some of the american programs about cars there are plenty of them. Yes they aren't entertainment programs so won't appeal to the masses but then does TG anymore???????


----------



## kings..

the problem with the show is Richard Hammond... he is a Muppet and so irritating. some of last nights show was entertaining however a large proportion was garbage. The most annoying element is the cars they destroy, and this passion for blowing up caravans is ridiculous. It certainly makes me angry to see licence payers money going on smashing 50k cars.


----------



## RRobert

Best to watch on Sky+ ( other digital recording products are available ) and >>FFWD star in the car slot, it's almost always guff.


----------



## Laurie.J.M

No where near as good as the first two episodes, hopefully that'll be the silly stuff over for this series and they'll go back to stuff worth watching. 

The power test would have been ok if it had been a hot hatch shoot out rather than James moaning about how the ride in the VXR was a bit stiff (which can be fun in it's own way) and then telling us that a Fiat Panda Twinair that can barely move when it's loaded with people is better and more fun than a bright green ridiculously fast hot hatch. The news was pretty amusing and the SIARPC, we all know what the general opinion is on that. 

The car chase feature, although there were a few amusing bits it really was pretty weak. The finished product would have actually been better if Jeremy had left Hammond at home and done it himself as he actually seemed to have a good eye for what works. There seemed to be a role reversal where Jeremy actually did a half decent job and knew what to do where as Richard just wanted to make the Fast and the Furious (except he clearly didn't have a clue how its really done) and decided the best way to go about it was to blow everything up wreck all the car and generally be a clattering buttock. Hopefully they'll be back on form next week. 

.....I've looked up what next weeks is and it seems they're building Mobility Scooters that work in the countryside. Could be amusing but then again it may be complete and utter cr4p.


----------



## Multipla Mick

TG used to be, and can still be, bloody brilliant, but it can also be pretty poor, and that is becoming increasingly common unfortunately. Each episode of every series used to be a belter, maybe some duff bits, but the good outweighed the meh. Mind you, rubbish Top Gear is still preferable to no Top Gear at all, but it can be better. 
But, if turning the telly over or off is the answer to duff episodes for us 'haters' as anyone with a critical opinion is dubbed these days, no one would ever watch any telly ever again, or drive the same car more than a couple of times. Got stuck in traffic today, car got dirty, couldn't find a parking space, bum trip - Got to sell it and buy something else! No, doesn't work like that.

*The people moaning aren't haters, they are fans.*

The people moaning don't want a return to Chris Goffee and the size of the glove box either, before someone chips in with that, just a return to the TG we all love.

End of grump


----------



## 306chris

I know a lot of people weren't happ with last nights episode but i bet that every (almost) 8yr old + boy will be talking about how great it was in the school playground the next day. It would be interesting to see what TG's audience demographic is. 

Personally I take it for what it is, three blokes mucking around with some cars involved. I don't usually mind SIARPC but I wish there were more car people on it and not some twunt promoting their next film/book/stunt etc.


----------



## AndyC

I think Mr Multipla nailed it. 

I've been a TG fan since before it was how it is now if that makes sense. Even if you watch the early 3 stooges format they had about 20 people shivering in the shed while they behaved like anoraks - or proper car guys.

It seems to have simply lost its way recently and that makes me sad as a fan of all 3 of the boys. I love Clarkson's irreverance as much as his approach to anything practical, May for his love of all things blokey and Hammond for his schoolboy excitement that all of us have felt when a special car drives past.

Ego? I'm sure they have some and we know Clarkson's would fill Wembley 8 times over but that's part of the appeal. He says what most think but don't dare say and only occasionally shows remorse. 

Frankly I think the show's been massaged to appeal a) to a wider audience than car geeks and b) go international. The first one works as Mrs C is ready at 8pm on a Sunday before me now (she doesn't do the Dave repeats mind...) and the second appears to also be working as TG exists everywhere and must be raking it in in merchandise too (I have Stig shower gel, money box, calendar and so on - all bought FOR not BY me I hasten to add...)

The true car content is watered down to a point which can irritate many now as the entertainment element seems to have taken over - much of it being simple arsing about by 3 blokes who are old enough to know better.

Fifth Gear gets the car content bang-on IMO and Plato & Needell are perfect for it. Not so keen on Johnny or Tom (although the latter's writing is in a different league) and I'm one of the few who would happily nail Ms B-H....I know, I know, most of you want to punch her in the face but I'm weird like that.

I don't mind the Star bit myself - but more when the A lister turns out to be a car nut. Or indeed a very fit lesbian who's also a car nut - that was several days' material right there. 

I'd just like to see TG stick to doing what it does best and remove the stuff which falls flat. Last night was silly. The Corsa sort of appealed (daft colour aside) but asking May to test anything vaguely Ring related was always going to end one way. The stunt sequences actually got me irritated by Clarkson more - just the anal ABS/TC stuff which for some reason had me itching to put boot to plasma. Hammond was just a berk.

I don't mind the odd "real world car" feature but there are plenty of mags for that (Autocar being my usual if I want to know that the new Zafira would still not beat the SMax etc.). When they "do" supercars or races then excellent, whether staged or not. Veyron vs plane, SLR vs everything were brilliant TV, May vs Corsa VXRRingSpecialEdition£22thou.....HOW MUCH???!!!! is not.

Hey ho, let's hope things get a bit better - fingers crossed!


----------



## herbiedacious

Multipla Mick said:


> The people moaning don't want a return to Chris Goffee and the size of the glove box either, before someone chips in with that, just a return to the TG we all love.
> 
> End of grump


 You've just reminded me of how tedious and middle-class TG used to be, l remember the days of the likes of William Woolard,Raymond Baxter, Noel Edmundszzzzzzzz,etc. etc.the worst of todays Top Gear is much better than the best of the early shows. TG only started to pick up when Steve Berry joined the team and started testing motorbikes.
Eeh Mick,the young generation just don't know how when they're well off.


----------



## Multipla Mick

herbiedacious said:


> You've just reminded me of how tedious and middle-class TG used to be, l remember the days of the likes of William Woolard,Raymond Baxter, Noel Edmundszzzzzzzz,etc. etc.the worst of todays Top Gear is much better than the best of the early shows. TG only started to pick up when Steve Berry joined the team and started testing motorbikes.
> Eeh Mick,the young generation just don't know how when they're well off.


Oh aye, I remember Steve 'Ducateh' Berry alright, the squealing and giggling loveleyness of VBH, Willy Woolard and his tassled slip on shoes, Goffey in his flying jacket and the fresh faced pimply hair farmer that was early Clarkson :lol: And the cars... oh yes, Lada Samaras, Talbot Sambas, talking Maestros, and so on, as well as the occasional bit of exotica. I still watched it, avidly, but it wasn't a patch on a good episode on TG now.


----------



## R7KY D

herbiedacious said:


> l remember the days of the likes of William Woolard,Raymond Baxter, Noel Edmundszzzzzzzz


:doublesho Thanks for reminding how old I am !!!


----------



## john2garden

Feck me look how quiet that road is!


----------



## herbiedacious

Oh how times have changed! Did l hear Sue Baker say she was going to give the car some head? Not sure,l was nearly asleep.


----------



## tmitch45

Few ideas I'd thought of to help TG.

1. Scrap star in a s**t car.
2. Replace with racing driver in a hot hatch or similar. I'm not talking about F1 drivers I'm talking all types of motor racing stars and unknowns. There could still be a very brief interview with perhaps some anecdites from their career.
3. A few more real world reviews that inform about the cars and help us know which is best. This could be a single review on just one car at a time or comparisons eg Focus st v Golf GTI or group tests. To make things interesting they could still focus on 'interesting' cars like hot hatches, 2 seater sports, fast saloons and super and hyper cars.
4. The reviews would finsh as they do now with a power time on the track but with the cars split into the above categories as none looks below the top of the list anymore.

lots more could be done...


----------



## Laurie.J.M

The most shocking thing I found in that Cavalier test is not how dull it was but how little traffic there was in 1982. To see roads as empty as that now you need to drive in the middle of the night.

If you look at this early Clarkson road test from 1991 I think it's fair to say he had reasonable dress sense (for the time anyway) and of course complete with his infamous afro.






And if you want a masterclass in road-test superlatives watch this. Some of them are really quite funny.

'All the carisma of a miss-firing moped' :lol:.


----------



## mikethefish

Wife was nightshift and just watched it we enjoyed it, fun and escapism!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Po*Low*

Top gear is picking up again imo, As it seemed to go down hill and abit boring but seems to be picking up this year


----------



## Blumenmaus

Star in a sh*t car needs to go (as mentioned earlier), as does Hammond.

Cut out the crap staged routines and adding some serious reviews would be nice.


----------



## tmitch45

I think Hammond is actually Ok when he is serious. Its when he acts the fool that it really annoys people. We know he is obvioulsy a car nut, he knows his way around a car with a spanner (not clarkson) and he likes american cars so why does he pretend he doesn't know what hes doing. In the next sceen suddenly they are doing the news and hes a bl**dy expert again!

Stop the acting and obvious stage managed stuff please TG!


----------



## Kriminal

So, anybody know what's on the menu tonight?

I hope it's better than last week's staged show


----------



## Multipla Mick

Much better tonight after last weeks poor offering, really enjoyed it. Brian Johnson is brilliant, proper petrol head but bloody bad taste in houses.

Cobblers to anything else, that Bentley Clarkson had in the snow sounded bloody lovely, worth the money just for that  

An enjoyable episode which made up for the missing World's Most Dangerous Roads which went AWOL, presumably because of the bus crash in France. Don't really see the need if that was the reason but still. I only saw one of this series before, Rod Gilbert and that unfunny tall bloke in India. This one was supposed to be Charley Boorman and a todger dodging lesbian on the Dalton Highway, nothing to do with coaches, France, or skiing in Italy as far as I can tell. Maybe it does has something iffy in it, suppose I'll find out next week.


----------



## Feeder

This season has been spot on. I was in tears laughing at the last segment of tonights show.


----------



## jay_bmw

I was seriously laugin hard @ the mobility scooters when hammond knocked the thing over & that - i know it was predictable but still made me LOL


----------



## bigmc

That Bentley sounded real dirty, the ferrari looked like a peugeot 407 on steroids.


----------



## The Cueball

much better this week...

the ferarri just looked a mess IMO... don't think they decided it was either a GT or a sport car... 

I did like the look of that caddy in the news... :argie: 

:lol:


----------



## jay_bmw

I think the ferarri looked a little like those BMW Z3 ///M coupes or 'breadvan's' as they're more commonly known


----------



## Laurie.J.M

Tonights was much better than I thought it would be, the road/track tests were as interesting and beautifully shot as ever and the mobility scooter task was actually really funny. We all complain about the '****ing about' items and say they're so predictable, scripted and getting really old but it can still really funny to watch the three of them messing about making a complete hash of whatever task they're given and clearly having an absolute laugh doing it.


----------



## AndyC

Aaaahhhhhhh. That's more like it. Wife wants the Bentley but I have a weird obsession with that FF - dunno why but :argie:

Mind, the Fister (lol) really ticked my boxes. What a stunner. Anyone else thnk Mr Johnson should be a new TG presenter?


----------



## Gruffs

I enjoyed it loads. Though the mobility scooter lark was put into perspective by the soldier saying "and my leg has come off".


----------



## Derbyshire-stig

RE the off road stuff, why wouldnt they use quads ?


----------



## The Cueball

Derbyshire-stig said:


> RE the off road stuff, why wouldnt they use quads ?


not sure disabled people use them.....

:thumb:


----------



## johanr77

Thought it was way better than the previous week, on reflection the previous weeks Sweeney film really did ruin the whole show for me or to be more precise Hammond in the Sweeney film ruined the whole episode for me. The motability film while a little obvious in a couple of places was a lot funnier and there was even a point under all the messing about. The noise that Bentley made was phwoar and the Fisker film was pretty good. Definite improvement, just wish the obvious scripted messing about got dropped, it would be even more entertaining without it.


----------



## Ross

I enjoyed up to the off road scooter bit when I turned it off.


----------



## kings..

i agree... I actually turned over when it got to the scooter bit. I most enjoy James and his reviews the rest as mentioned previously is garbage.


----------



## toomanycitroens

May and Johnston should present together.
Hammond needs to move on--or off the bl**dy telly completely!:thumb:


----------



## T.D.K

Fenton!

I really enjoyed the episode. There's not much on TV these days but I always watch TG.


----------



## Tricky Red

Well the mobility thing was every bit as scripted as I thought it might be. Garbage. 

Why test two fantastic cars like the Bentley and Ferrari on snow though? Brilliantly shot, but completely pointless. The only bit I enjoyed was the start with the Fisker car in USA.


----------



## rob750

It seems to me we have the new Foggy Compo and Clegg


----------



## Deano

rob750 said:


> It seems to me we have the new Foggy Compo and Clegg


:thumb: star in a reasonably priced bath.

two things irritate the living wotsit out of me with TG.

1) Richard Hammond
2) them still calling an F1/DSG etc "flappy paddle gearbox". I know this is for the joe public that need it dumbing down, but it makes them sound either stupid or flippant.


----------



## Stezz

Just a bump for tonight's episode


----------



## Derekh929

Hope it gets a bit better again this week as used to be a massive top gear fan and been to live show and all that but this series has been not up there and they need to try something new i think budget cuts hitting hard


----------



## Naddy37

Well, I'm stuck down at Heathrow watching planes. If last weeks episode is anything to go by, then I'm not bothered I'm gonna miss it.


----------



## Gruffs

I don't really know how you can ask any more from a program. With the exception of the coke-head that can't drive. 

Really pretty good.


----------



## Derekh929

Better tonight IMHO i enjoyed it


----------



## Multipla Mick

Well as far as I'm concerned that was good stuff. Much slobbering and salivating going on here though, a very horny episode and no mistake.

Firstly the Maserati, by crikey that is a fantastic looking thing, especially from the side. Made the Merc look really chavvy and vulgar in comparison.

Then there was the young lady behind Matt Smith... I say, Ding bloody Dong :argie: :argie: 

Then some Saab finery. Not so keen on the Saab 99 Turbo they highlighted, prefer the old 900s myself, but still a good segment on Saab's sad demise. 

Even the race against the Swiss jet powered loon was watchable, so good stuff all round in my book :thumb:


----------



## Lee.GTi180

Good episode, loved the (almost) Liquid Yellow Merc, bonkers!


----------



## -Kev-

Multipla Mick said:


> Well as far as I'm concerned that was good stuff. Much slobbering and salivating going on here though, a very horny episode and no mistake.
> 
> Firstly the Maserati, by crikey that is a fantastic looking thing, especially from the side. Made the Merc look really chavvy and vulgar in comparison.
> 
> Then there was the young lady behind Matt Smith... I say, Ding bloody Dong :argie: :argie:
> 
> Then some Saab finery. Not so keen on the Saab 99 Turbo they highlighted, prefer the old 900s myself, but still a good segment on Saab's sad demise.
> 
> Even the race against the Swiss jet powered loon was watchable, so good stuff all round in my book :thumb:


steady on Mick, remember that blood pressure! :lol:


----------



## Laurie.J.M

Right back form this week. The tribute to Saab was really interesting, the track test was as good as ever although I was expecting Hammond to start raving on about the 911 GT3 RS in the studio bit after as we all know how much he loves it. Hammond's rally car against the jet man was probably aimed more at a younger audience although it was still pretty good, the news was as funny as ever and we all know what the general opinion on the SIRPC is.


----------



## Multipla Mick

-Kev- said:


> steady on Mick, remember that blood pressure! :lol:


:lol: Well I was just thinking how the Maser was the best looking thing I've seen on telly in a while when the floppy haired fidget in the reasonably priced car came on, and there was the blonde lass stood behind him. The old ticker has been bouncing off the rev limiter tonight, that's for sure


----------



## Deano

aye much better tonight, even Hammond toned himself down a bit! Only criticism I can levy is that I now want a 9000 turbo. :lol:


----------



## Derbyshire-stig

isnt anyone going to moan that they have stolen an idea from TG USA ? 
I enjoyed it and found the Saab part interesting.


----------



## Gruffs

Derbyshire-stig said:


> isnt anyone going to moan that they have stolen an idea from TG USA ?
> I enjoyed it and found the Saab part interesting.


What idea?


----------



## Derbyshire-stig

Gruffs said:


> What idea?


Jet man has been done on TG USA


----------



## Laurie.J.M

Yeah, but they've re-done loads of features that TGUK have done.


----------



## Gruffs

Derbyshire-stig said:


> Jet man has been done on TG USA


Thanks.

TGUSA had a Skoda Rally car racing a jet man?


----------



## Ross

Good episode,that Saab 99 turbo sounded good and the Maserati looked stunning.


----------



## svended

I hear Matt Smith was on! I think I was busy looking at the beautiful lass over the guest's left shoulder. The resy of the show was good also. I like when they do a little homage to a vehicle, engine or manufacturer.


----------



## Scotty B

Enjoyed last nights show. The Black (yellow) Merc was a beast. Looked a handful to drive but you can't argue with that lap time. Faster than a 599 Ferrari and less than a second slower than an SLR.


----------



## Multipla Mick

Another good episode, apart from the one duffer, this series has been a vast improvement. 

Loved that Bentley, looks positively civilised compared to the Brutus and I doubt if the Stig has had his hands that full before trying to get the German beast around the track. Fantastic things though, both of them, but the Bentley was just the dog's doo dahs, if a little on the pricey side to buy and run.

Not a fan of the KTM here, would happily have the Caterham though if anyone is offering, even the Morgan at a push. Couldn't believe the Morgan doing donuts though, didn't think it'd do that to be honest.

Good stuff all round, thoroughly enjoyed it :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball

it's getting another slating on their Facebook page, a LOT of unhappy fans this series...

I thought tonight was OK... bentley was a cracker... bird with the massive boobs was the best bit though... standing in-between the hamster and the TV screen during 'the news'... :lol:

I see the SITRPC doesn't even need to be a star now... maybe you will get a call eh Mick!? :lol: 

:thumb:


----------



## bigmc

Quite enjoyed the episode thanks to sky+ for the siarpc BS. The Bentley was nice but that Caterham is the dogs balls.
How fat did JC look in his waterproofs.


----------



## Derekh929

Enjoyed it tonigh , but starting to get long in the tooth imho , needs major revamp


----------



## Grizzle

Derekh929 said:


> Enjoyed it tonigh , but starting to get long in the tooth imho , needs major revamp


Like what??

I loved it tonight had a right laugh. :thumb:


----------



## Multipla Mick

The Cueball said:


> it's getting another slating on their Facebook page, a LOT of unhappy fans this series...
> 
> I thought tonight was OK... bentley was a cracker... bird with the massive boobs was the best bit though... standing in-between the hamster and the TV screen during 'the news'... :lol:
> 
> I see the SITRPC doesn't even need to be a star now... maybe you will get a call eh Mick!? :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


I haven't got a Facebook, so haven't seen that, thought it was a good episode myself, but everyone is different and all that.

Well they did ring a couple of years back actually, but I was waiting in for a parcel one week, cutting the grass another, so they had to get someone else in, someone cheap at short notice, some bloke called Cruise I think it was the first time... 

*Some elements of the above may not be factually correct and could be pure fibbery.


----------



## Derekh929

Grizzle said:


> Like what??
> 
> I loved it tonight had a right laugh. :thumb:


Star in the car boring now for me and i'm a massive top gear fan , need more cracking road journeys and with all means on transport for me anyway


----------



## Laurie.J.M

Again another good episode. Apart from one dud episode which I think was mainly ruined by Richard Hammond being a bumbling imbecile this series has been pretty good, well balanced and easily up to the standard set by the last one. I think the SIARPC feature either needs re-vamping or dropping for something else as it really has had its day, it reached its peak a few series ago when they were able to get in some really good guests during the time between Jonathan Ross Leaving the BBC and Graham Norton taking over the Friday Night Chatshow slot. They've had this feature since the very first show in 2002 and I think it's time to bury it, they're a creative bunch and I'm sure they can think of something good to replace it with. As for the unhappy fans what is it they're expecting?


----------



## kasman

The Cueball said:


> it's getting another slating on their Facebook page, a LOT of unhappy fans this series...
> 
> I thought tonight was OK... bentley was a cracker... bird with the massive boobs was the best bit though... standing in-between the hamster and the TV screen during 'the news'... :lol:
> 
> I see the SITRPC doesn't even need to be a star now... maybe you will get a call eh Mick!? :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


Glad to see I wasnt the only one that spotted her then:lol:


----------



## The Cueball

kasman said:


> Glad to see I wasnt the only one that spotted her then:lol:


eye on the prize... eye on the prize.... :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## kasman

The Cueball said:


> eye on the prize... eye on the prize.... :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


:doublesho OH YES!! :lol:


----------



## R7KY D

Thank the lord for the iplayer , Just had a perv...erm look , that's it I had a look


----------



## Scotty B

Great episode.

Never seen the KTM before apart from Race of Champions. LOL


----------



## herbiedacious

a fine pair of ****, oh hang on ,there's three of them.


----------



## AndyC

Saw that Bentley in build a couple of years ago when they were struggling to develop a gearbox to cope with the engine. Very serious bit of kit indeed and they can also make you a Blue Train Bentley replica (google it - stunning) amongst others.

Was a so-so episode for me otherwise and slightly predictable but what the heck, it's still TG


----------



## Ross

It was alright.


----------



## Bero

The Cueball said:


> bird with the massive boobs was the best bit though...


White dress? I thought it would be rude to pause it with the OH sitting next to me...


----------



## The Cueball

Bero said:


> White dress? I thought it would be rude to pause it with the OH sitting next to me...


In white yes.... thought it was a top and jeans though.... not much to look at other than the HUGE planets at chest height.... :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Ross

There was a lovely brunette standing being Hammond during the "News" bit.


----------



## Grizzle

Derekh929 said:


> Star in the car boring now for me and i'm a massive top gear fan , need more cracking road journeys and with all means on transport for me anyway


yeh i have said it for a long time star in a car is dead in the water for me.

I would also like to see more road trips too and not just in super cars etc. :thumb:


----------



## Will_G

I thought there were two hotties, one over hamsters shoulder and one to the left of Clarkson. I dont mind the star bit, i'd of rather done without the two plane engine cars. I realise it'd be boring but there does have to be more real world tests to me


----------



## Laurie.J.M

Will_G said:


> I thought there were two hotties, one over hamsters shoulder and one to the left of Clarkson. *I dont mind the star bit, i'd of rather done without the two plane engine cars*. I realise it'd be boring but there does have to be more real world tests to me


Really? I thought it was a really good feature. I'd love to have a go in the Brutus and I'm envious of Clarkson for having the chance to drive it twice (he drove in his latest DVD).


----------



## id_doug

Well I have to say I thought tonight's episode was the best of the series by a long way. This series has been a mixed old bag as many on here have said (myself included) but tonight's was excellent, maybe even one of the best for a long time.

I even thought Slash was good in the dreaded SIARPC section.

More of this type of episode please :thumb:


----------



## bigmc

Good episode tonight, Evans' Californian is stunning. Knew the spaxo would be the best of the racers too.


----------



## Weazel

Evan's California is boss! Such a work of art!


----------



## Derekh929

Fantastic saved the best for last stunning evans cars he had them all at Goodwood couple of years ago,loved the racing at the end , series seems to short this year?


----------



## Multipla Mick

Cracking episode to end with, and two top notch guests as well. 

The M5 is obviously a great car and all that, but piping the engine noise through the speakers? That just seems a bit crap to me. You go unt design ein Wunderbar Wundercar and spoil it with a gimmicky thing like that. 

Evans' Ferrari is some car alright, beautiful lines and so on, and you have to admire his attitude towards his cars. They are for enjoying and driving etc, so fair play to him.

I do think they were being a bit creative with their accounting by reckoning you could go doing Rallycross or whatever for the same money as going golfing. But it was still a cracking part of the programme, and I was really hoping May would do well as I don't think he's as slow on a track as they make out, but it wasn't to be.

Damn good episode all round, even the SIARPC was worth watching, just a shame it's the end of the series, but with one exception, each episode has been a cracker, so it looks like TG is getting back to it's best again.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Multipla Mick said:


> Cracking episode to end with, and two top notch guests as well.
> 
> The M5 is obviously a great car and all that, but piping the engine noise through the speakers? That just seems a bit crap to me. You go unt design ein Wunderbar Wundercar and spoil it with a gimmicky thing like that.
> 
> Evans' Ferrari is some car alright, beautiful lines and so on, and you have to admire his attitude towards his cars. They are for enjoying and driving etc, so fair play to him.
> 
> I do think they were being a bit creative with their accounting by reckoning you could go doing Rallycross or whatever for the same money as going golfing. But it was still a cracking part of the programme, and I was really hoping May would do well as I don't think he's as slow on a track as they make out, but it wasn't to be.
> 
> Damn good episode all round, even the SIARPC was worth watching, just a shame it's the end of the series, but with one exception, each episode has been a cracker, so it looks like TG is getting back to it's best again.


Thought Ford Model T's were more your era Mick. :tumbleweed:


----------



## Multipla Mick

Mirror Finish Details said:


> Thought Ford Model T's were more your era Mick. :tumbleweed:


:doublesho Oh you've done it now... What a sauce! :doublesho

You're going straight in my big black book of miscreants and cheekmongers. So there, you beeky flipping chugger!


----------



## herbiedacious

Hey ID Doug, they've pushed an Audi in front of your avatar!


----------



## Alex_225

Must admit I enjoyed the whole series, struck the balance of ar$ing about and cars much better than previous series. 

Ended on a high as that was probably the best episode of the series. 

Slash = Legend!!


----------



## AndyC

Excellent.

Just a shame that you "need" engine noise piped in via your speakers if you shell out £70k on an M5 - sad, that. 

Much cheaper to make V8 noises in your head when you're driving a diesel MPV :tumbleweed:


----------



## justina3

wonder how many phone calls have been made looking to make a rally car now, i run one a few years back and its not as cheap as made out but did enjoy the show


----------



## Tricky Red

I enjoyed it!! And that is pretty much a first for me on this series apart from the very first episode. Evan's garage :argie:. 

If they could keep it more like this rather than one big ego trip that would suit me fine. Still can't stand Hammond.... how old is he...5?


----------



## Coops

I definately think that the TG producers and team have taken onboard some of the recent criticism being banded about, and put together a much better series.

Yes there were still some carp bits about and some of the c*cking about is still there BUT yesterday's was a great episode. I knew that Chris Evan's has a huge car collection including the 250 but that piece was brill. Pity they couldn't dedicate a bit longer on it.

Listening to Chris on R2 this morning, he claimed that he didn't know May was going to ask him if he could drive it, he just assummed they were coming to do some filming on the car hence the genuine look of shock when asked.


----------



## john2garden

I could not believe all the puddles he was driving through in it!


----------



## Ph1L

Last episode was the best of the series, really enjoyed it last night. I enjoyed all this series though, apart from 1 or 2 part bits of episodes, but I just made a cup of tea while these were on. 
Rally Cross looks great fun though.


----------

